# Trail Riding Without A Guide



## thriftyhiker (Aug 19, 2014)

My wife and I will be spending a weekend in Cincinnati celebrating our anniversary. We'd like to do some riding but not really with a guide. We have a decent amount of experience. Do any of you know any stables in the Cincinnati area (within 1-2 hours) that offer trail riding without a guide?


----------

